# UK Spouse Visa Co-Sponsor Form



## kotorifuu (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey there!

I know it was posted a while back, but the link to the Co-sponsor form for UK Spouse Visa just directs me to the UKBA homepage. I was wondering if anyone knew the link? I've tried emailing UKBA but they are taking forever to respond 

Also, about the co-sponsorship form, does anyone know what else needs to be given along with that? My husband is currently a student therefore his finances are not looking too good, however his brother has said he will be the co-sponsor. Do I just need to send the co-sponsor bank statements? Or will a letter from him suffice?

Thanks for any help!
This forum has been MONUMENTALLY helpful with the visa process and I just can't stress what a pleasure it is to know there are people going through the same stressful times


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kotorifuu said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I know it was posted a while back, but the link to the Co-sponsor form for UK Spouse Visa just directs me to the UKBA homepage. I was wondering if anyone knew the link? I've tried emailing UKBA but they are taking forever to respond
> 
> ...


New link to sponsorship undertaking form: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf
You will need to enclose his bank statement covering the last 3 months to show he has the means to support you. Remember the undertaking is legally binding and he can be forced to pay up even if he changes his mind.


----------



## uswruk (May 1, 2012)

Does the spouse need to fill in a SU07 form? It doesn't seem to say that on the application guidance notes. 

This site is so helpful!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

uswruk said:


> Does the spouse need to fill in a SU07 form? It doesn't seem to say that on the application guidance notes.


No need, since the relevant financial information will already have been provided in the visa application form.

teuchter


----------

